# New to SMOK Nord 2 - any guidance from those in the know will be hugely appreciated!



## Nats

Hi Veterans!

I have used various Twisp devices over the years, started after quitting a 20 a day habit. With Twisp devices I used 1 ohm coils with 18mg fluid. I prefer MTL with a fairly strong throat hit. And I need my nicotine.

Due to not being able to get my hands on any more Twisp coils I now have a Smok Nord 2 kit.

Questions being:
I have these coils available to me: 
- ROM Mesh 0.4 ohm
- Nord DC 0.8 ohm MTL
- Nord 0.6 ohm mesh

Will any of those suffice for what I am looking for? 
Do I rather need a higher ohm coil?
Can I use 18mg Twisp fluid in this device with these coils and higher ohm coils?
I am not fussy about the amount of vapour, I prefer less actually so I can do it wherever and whenever if wanted.

I am using a 3mg fluid with the 0.8ohm coil right now but don’t feel I am getting the nicotine hit or throat hot I need (I am using the 3mg as not sure if I can put 18mg fluid in there.)

Can I up the Nord to any wattage? (Max 40w) or what is recommended for each coil? Is their an equation to work this out or how do we know if the wattage we are doing is good or not good for life of the coil?

Thanks so much!
Nats

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## mrh

Nats said:


> Hi Veterans!
> 
> I have used various Twisp devices over the years, started after quitting a 20 a day habit. With Twisp devices I used 1 ohm coils with 18mg fluid. I prefer MTL with a fairly strong throat hit. And I need my nicotine.
> 
> Due to not being able to get my hands on any more Twisp coils I now have a Smok Nord 2 kit.
> 
> Questions being:
> I have these coils available to me:
> - ROM Mesh 0.4 ohm
> - Nord DC 0.8 ohm MTL
> - Nord 0.6 ohm mesh
> 
> Will any of those suffice for what I am looking for?
> Do I rather need a higher ohm coil?
> Can I use 18mg Twisp fluid in this device with these coils and higher ohm coils?
> I am not fussy about the amount of vapour, I prefer less actually so I can do it wherever and whenever if wanted.
> 
> I am using a 3mg fluid with the 0.8ohm coil right now but don’t feel I am getting the nicotine hit or throat hot I need (I am using the 3mg as not sure if I can put 18mg fluid in there.)
> 
> Can I up the Nord to any wattage? (Max 40w) or what is recommended for each coil? Is their an equation to work this out or how do we know if the wattage we are doing is good or not good for life of the coil?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Nats


I was also a Twisper only till lockdown so I can relate. Welcome to the Forum - the 'experts' should answer your questions soon enough. Very supportive forum! It's been a great support to me during lockdown. Good luck

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

My friend also got the Nord 2 now since he cant get the twisp coils. You can use the 0.8 coils with your 18mg juice. Ideal watts for 0.8ohm is around 12watts. I would say, try the juice rather at 8-10watts. 
Just remember the lower the ohms the more watts(power) you going to use and with that, more juice. 
3mg juice will not really satisfy you, if that is the only juice you can get your hands on, get the 0.4ohm coils and vape around 25-30watts
Just remember the ml of juice you used in a week on a twisp will triple or even be 5 times as much, once you start using 0,6 - 0.4 ohm coils. And these low ohm coils will produce much more vapor.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Raindance

Hi @Nats, and welcome.

The 3mg juice will unfortunately leave you wanting after being used to the Twisp MTL juice. MTL juices are usually much higher in nic %. As to the best coil, for MTL higher is usually better but it does depend on the atomiser as well as the wattage. The 0.8 one should be good for MTL as Direct Lung is usually 0.4 and much lower. 

As for the wattage to use, whatever pleases you as user. Start low and go up with little steps until you like the vape. Coils give in mostly because of buildup and in order to strain a coil with wattage you would have to really amp it up. Even 40W on a high (Yes 0.8 Ohm is high) resistance coil will not do much damage.

Hope this helps and keep us posted on your new journey.

Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## YeOldeOke

A little tip on the Nord. If you find some juice on the contacts when you remove the pod it is because the pod goes in too far, pushing the coil up from its seal. Insert the pod slowly only till the LED flashes, indicating it's made contact. There will be a small gap between the pod and the mod. No more leaks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Nats

Thanks so much to all who have given me advice I understand the set up alot better now. Am going to play around a bit and see what is what and decide my preference from there.

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Nats

Justanovice said:


> Hi Nats. Your best bet for high nic juice 12-18mg or higher nic salts will be the Nord 1.4ohm coil for MTL at 10-12W. Those coils are from the original Nord and compatible with the Nord 2. The battery should also last longer on those coils at that wattage. Your twisp juice should also work fine in there. I have the nord with an extra pod where I have low nic juice with the larger 0.6 coil for DL vaping on occasion and another with the 1.4 for MTL high nic, its then easier just to switch out the pods.


Thank you so much!!! I definitely want to get some 1.4 ohm coils to try and see if it does what I want it to. Is there any particular spot you can recommend that is selling them now along with CBD juice if required?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ganchi

Exact same situation. Started vaping on Twisp Clearo. Moved on to Clearo 2 and Clearo pod. Always used 18mg juice. With no juice or coils available, i was forced to move on. 

So the Smok Nord 2 was the chosen path. I did not use the 0.8 ohm coil the device came with. I purchased 1.4 ohm regular coils coupled to 30mg salt nic juice. 

I kinda half draw because its a little strong for me, but i prefer this to anything else ive tried. I am strictly an MTL vaper, not chasing clouds or dessert flavours. I prefer fruity flavours but i need the throat hit. 

DTL does nothing for me. The sub ohm scene is not my cuppa vape. 
Stick to 1.4 ohm coil at 12w and get a decent level of nic and you will be sorted. 

I have 2 bottles of 50mg salt nic but im afraid to even try it...

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## CaliGuy

List of all the coils available for the Smok Nord 2, also explains what each coil does and a suggested wattage for best results.

@Nats I would stick to the coils specified for Mouth to Lung MTL vaping as these would have a tighter draw and work best at lower wattage for the best results with high Nic Free Base or Nic Salts.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nats

CaliGuy said:


> List of all the coils available for the Smok Nord 2, also explains what each coil does and a suggested wattage for best results.
> 
> @Nats I would stick to the coils specified for Mouth to Lung MTL vaping as these would have a tighter draw and work best at lower wattage for the best results with high Nic Free Base or Nic Salts.
> 
> View attachment 200796
> 
> View attachment 200797


Thank you so much for this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nats

Justanovice said:


> Some good advice above. I see you're in CT see vapeMOB have in stock.


Thanks!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nats

Ganchi said:


> Exact same situation. Started vaping on Twisp Clearo. Moved on to Clearo 2 and Clearo pod. Always used 18mg juice. With no juice or coils available, i was forced to move on.
> 
> So the Smok Nord 2 was the chosen path. I did not use the 0.8 ohm coil the device came with. I purchased 1.4 ohm regular coils coupled to 30mg salt nic juice.
> 
> I kinda half draw because its a little strong for me, but i prefer this to anything else ive tried. I am strictly an MTL vaper, not chasing clouds or dessert flavours. I prefer fruity flavours but i need the throat hit.
> 
> DTL does nothing for me. The sub ohm scene is not my cuppa vape.
> Stick to 1.4 ohm coil at 12w and get a decent level of nic and you will be sorted.
> 
> I have 2 bottles of 50mg salt nic but im afraid to even try it...


Thanks a lot for your input, has confirmed my decision!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Styleoptix

Ganchi said:


> Exact same situation. Started vaping on Twisp Clearo. Moved on to Clearo 2 and Clearo pod. Always used 18mg juice. With no juice or coils available, i was forced to move on.
> 
> So the Smok Nord 2 was the chosen path. I did not use the 0.8 ohm coil the device came with. I purchased 1.4 ohm regular coils coupled to 30mg salt nic juice.
> 
> I kinda half draw because its a little strong for me, but i prefer this to anything else ive tried. I am strictly an MTL vaper, not chasing clouds or dessert flavours. I prefer fruity flavours but i need the throat hit.
> 
> DTL does nothing for me. The sub ohm scene is not my cuppa vape.
> Stick to 1.4 ohm coil at 12w and get a decent level of nic and you will be sorted.
> 
> I have 2 bottles of 50mg salt nic but I'm afraid to even try it...


That is easy enough - don't waste it. Make 2 bottles of zero nic juice (same size) in the same or a complimentary flavour, mix well and you have 4 bottles of 25mg nic salt e-juice. QED - happy vaping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Styleoptix

Nats said:


> Thank you so much!!! I definitely want to get some 1.4 ohm coils to try and see if it does what I want it to. Is there any particular spot you can recommend that is selling them now along with CBD juice if required?


Last time I looked Vape King had them - speedy delivery too.


----------

